# What to feed white sucker fish



## InsaneIchthyology (Apr 8, 2012)

I got about 6 white suckers from the bait shop and put them in the Pond. I threw in a few algae wafers, but that was just a guess at what they eat. Should I be feeding them something else? Also, about how big do they get?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

found this on the net 

Adult Size: Typically 10-20 inches long, can reach 25 inches. Usually weighs less than 1 pound, can reach 5 pounds. 

Typical Foods: Consumes a wide variety of items including but not limited to mollusks, insects, diatoms, crustaceans, protozoa, and some plant material.


----------

